# صناعة صابون التواليت



## naser27 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عاوز أعرف من فين أشترى الدهون اللازمة لصناعة الصابون (دهن حيوانى).......و بالنسبة لزيت النخيل و زيت جوز الهند أنا سألت محل فى شارع الجيش و قالولى ان الاتنين واحد و زيت النخيل هو نفسه زيت جوز الهند!! و كيلو زيت النخيل ب 30 جنيه هل ده صحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## d_mahahafez (23 أكتوبر 2010)

انا قمت بتصنيعه قبل كده وفشلت


----------



## naser27 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

d_mahahafez قال:


> انا قمت بتصنيعه قبل كده وفشلت



لماذا فشلت؟
ممكن التركيبة التى استخدمتها (الزيوت و الدهون) ؟


----------



## fadiza17 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام 
اولا زيت النخيل يختلف عن زيت جوز الهند تماما 
ثانيا كيف كان الفشل بالتصنيع هل كان سميكا ام هشا او سائل 
راجع الصفحه التاليه:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225365-2.html


----------



## sarah chemical (5 نوفمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته _
_اولا الصابون لا ينتج من الزيت اي المادة الاولية له هي الاحماض الشحمية ليس الزيت انما الزيت هو المادة الاولية للاحماض الشحمية فانت اذا اردت صناعة الصابون ابدا من الحوامض الشحمية حتى لا تكون مراحل التصنيع اكثر مما يؤدي الى رفع كلفة التصنيع و بهذا لو تشتري من السوق سوف تكون ارخص لذا انت ابدا من الاحماض الشحمية و ان شاء الله عن قريب انزل كيفية صناعته لتستفادون منه _

:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## raadalatabe (15 يونيو 2013)

ارجوا ادخال شئ من التفصيل لصناعة المنظفات الصناعية (الصيغ التركيبية والمعدات والاجهزة الحديثة طرق التصنيع )


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​

​


----------

